

The Tech Interview Problem - frausto
http://fraustollc.com/blog/interview_fun

======
johan_larson
My take on this problem, from a while back: [http://short-
sharp.blogspot.ca/2013/04/stop-white-board-codi...](http://short-
sharp.blogspot.ca/2013/04/stop-white-board-coding.html)

Summary: internships for junior jobs, code reviews for intermediate jobs,
strength-of-record for senior jobs.

